# Mini Drill Set



## chamberlane (21/9/15)

Could someone recommend a place in SA to get a precision drill set? I'm looking for drill bits from about 1.0mm to 2.5mm and in 0.1mm increments, as well as maybe a mini wireless hand drill to use with them. It doesn't have to be electric.

I found this: 

And this: 

Would rather get locally though.


----------



## kev mac (21/9/15)

chamberlane said:


> Could someone recommend a place in SA to get a precision drill set? I'm looking for drill bits from about 1.0mm to 2.5mm and in 0.1mm increments, as well as maybe a mini wireless hand drill to use with them. It doesn't have to be electric.
> 
> I found this:
> 
> ...



@chamberlane ,what do you plan to use the drill for? If it's to twist wire the one pictured is probably sufficient. If you plan to drill through wood or metal then I'd look at some w/ more power.


----------



## hands (21/9/15)

this might help
http://www.capewatch.co.za/burs-drills-polishers-brushes-cutters-mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## chamberlane (21/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @chamberlane ,what do you plan to use the drill for? If it's to twist wire the one pictured is probably sufficient. If you plan to drill through wood or metal then I'd look at some w/ more power.


For enlarging stock air holes in older atties.


----------



## chamberlane (21/9/15)

hands said:


> this might help
> http://www.capewatch.co.za/burs-drills-polishers-brushes-cutters-mini


I actually looked there already. Their site is difficult to navigate! It's promising though.


----------



## Deckie (21/9/15)

Builders warehouse, they sell dremel & you can buy a set of small drill bits


----------



## kev mac (22/9/15)

chamberlane said:


> For enlarging stock air holes in older atties.


I'm not sure if it has the power to drill metal.I think you should ask @hands he is quite "handy" and knows a thing or two about tools.


----------



## kev mac (22/9/15)

chamberlane said:


> For enlarging stock air holes in older atties.


@chamberlane on second thought using it to enlarge existing holes would probably work w/ a sharp bit.


----------



## GerharddP (22/9/15)

That drill you are referring to is actually a specialty tool used in the electronics world to drill PCB's. It is in fact called a PCB drill. Try a shop like communica or RS components. If that doesn't pan out give me a shout. My mother in law has a wholesalers license and thus I have access to an enormous range of tools etc at rock bottom prices. If you don't come right Ill go through all of her catalogs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (22/9/15)

kev mac said:


> I'm not sure if it has the power to drill metal.I think you should ask @hands he is quite "handy" and knows a thing or two about tools.


A Dremel actually has a lot of power because of its speed. There isn't a lot of metals that will withstand a sharp hss bit at 30 000 RPM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (22/9/15)

I have used my dremel in the past to widen air holes on a few tanks, the triangular shaped diamond bit works like a charm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chamberlane (31/10/15)

GerharddP said:


> A Dremel actually has a lot of power because of its speed. There isn't a lot of metals that will withstand a sharp hss bit at 30 000 RPM.


Well I ended up going for  with . Will be interesting to see if it can ream through stainless steel with an existing small hole in it.


----------



## stevie g (31/10/15)

In order to preserve the drill bit sharpness and lifespan you need to follow a few rules.

Always use lubricant it can be water or oil or if you're a backyard mechanic use spit. 

Drill metal at low speed or your will overheat the tip and it will wear out. I like to have a cup of water on hand and dip the bit into that to cool it down.


----------



## chamberlane (31/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Drill metal at low speed or your will overheat the tip and it will wear out.


These pin vises you twist with your hands. Now that I say that out loud I don't think I'll make it through steel. Brass np.


----------



## stevie g (31/10/15)

Lol @chamberlane you going have one well developed forearm if you keep this up.


----------



## Redeemer (1/11/15)

I second the Dremel options.
They have loads of accessories, so will be usefull for many applications, and drilling will just be one part of what it can do. Some of their other cutting bits are useful for enlarging juice holes.


----------



## shaunnadan (1/11/15)

A Dremel is one of the most valuable tools you can get. Invest in the original and you will never look back. 

I tried a few cheapie China mini drills and they all were dismal. They never kept a decent rpm and most didn't have enough power to drill evenly through wood. 

I used to do a lot of custom work on pool cues, and the Dremel works amazingly! 

Then when I started with the lotus build it was perfect for fabricating small brackets and polishing up bits , now that I'm onto the next car build the Dremel is a permanent member of my tool box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/11/15)

A Dremel is a must in any toolbox. DIY or pro.

The End.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

